# Aston Martin Db9



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aston Martin DbS*

I really like looking a motor vehicle photos but not very good
at them myself.

I saw this nice example in the street on the way home & grabbed
a couple of shots.

Had a play in LR & ended up with this image.

How does it look with regards to composure & conversion?

Thanks in advance.


Aston Martin DbS-1-reg by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


Aston Martin DbS-2-reg by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

lovely but i think your hair in your avatar looked better.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its a nice photo, a little too dark, youve lost all detail in front bumper and the top left corner(part of the bushes is just a black area), could be the camera never recorded data for this area though.

also I'd be careful of posting a photo of someone's car you took in the street without removing/obscuring the numberplate.. maybe the owner doesn't want his numberplate on show.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> its a nice photo, a little too dark, youve lost all detail in front bumper and the top left corner(part of the bushes is just a black area), could be the camera never recorded data for this area though.
> 
> also I'd be careful of posting a photo of someone's car you took in the street without removing/obscuring the numberplate.. maybe the owner doesn't want his numberplate on show.


It was quite overcast & in the shadows hence the real dark areas :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

is this the photography section?? lol 

Great photo though bud :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

def remove the number plate. you may find a mod will do it for you.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> def remove the number plate. you may find a mod will do it for you.


Never quite understood the reg plate thing.

Cars are parked in public & photographed by cctv etc everyday.
Even motoring programmes & for sale ads sometimes show them


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What's the risk with showing your number plate?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's also a DBS and stunning.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

gally said:


> It's also a DBS and stunning.


Was going to post, that's not a DB9! :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

why is the numberplate an issue. if the photo was taken in a public place then you dont have to remove plates/faces etc... as far as im aware.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Im 99.9% certain that it said Db9 on the bootlid hence the thread title but will check again later.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Of course there is no requirement to remove number plates of any car you photograph....or intact remove anything from any photograph you take in a public place.

It's done to make it a little harder for people to ring a car. If you stole a Blue Audi S4 you could sit at a roundabout waiting for one to turn up...and hope you get the plate down before it disappears....which could take some time, or you could go to the S4 club website and use one of their Blue car number plates.....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Never quite understood the reg plate thing.
> 
> Cars are parked in public & photographed by cctv etc everyday.
> Even motoring programmes & for sale ads sometimes show them


To be fair i wouldnt be overly happy some random taking pics of my car and reg plate..... And before you say public space again, try explaining that to a dad when youve took a pic of his young daughter in the park......

Ps lovely pic lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

PaulN said:


> To be fair i wouldnt be overly happy some random taking pics of my car and reg plate..... And before you say public space again, try explaining that to a *dad when youve took a pic of his young daughter in the park*......
> 
> Ps lovely pic lol


Nothing actually wrong with that ether - it's one of the things we're going wrong with in society, suddenly everyone things everyone wants to molest everyone and nobody is above suspicion of being a pedophile!

It really annoyed me when I did archery, we had to register our cameras at every event...including phones that had cameras. So you could be shooting in a public area and any of the remaining 6.99999Billion people on the planet can rock up and take 1000+ photos and that's fine......but I need to register my phone which I have no intention of taking any photos with?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I need to go to Specsavers - it is a DBS


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you don't *need *to remove the numberplate.. it's just common courtesy..

as said you can wait at a roundabout ect.. but whats the chances of seeing a DBS passing? 
google it and you can find this persons car now.. unless its your own car, or you have the owners permission to show the numberplate then its not very nice to increase the risk of their car being cloned by posting it.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Image added.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I could see how you might mistake it for a 9.

Stunning car.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Although its not illegal i guess what people are trying to say is say if the car is in london and the photo was taken there, and then you put the pic up for all to see, then there is nothing stopping someone at the other end of the country cloneing the plate. for example, if you didnt post that photo up no one would have a clue that that DBS with that plate exsists.

I to be fair couldn't give to monkeys as iam sure who ever owns it is intellegent enough to prove where his/her car is at all times if the worst was to happen.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Plates removed so back on topic please guys :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Plates removed so back on topic please guys :thumb:


indeed.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Bero said:


> Nothing actually wrong with that ether - it's one of the things we're going wrong with in society, suddenly everyone things everyone wants to molest everyone and nobody is above suspicion of being a pedophile!


Or a terrorist, but only if it's a DSLR  I agree 100% with what you've said, so much Daily Mail fuelled paranoia and distrust around these days.

As for the photos, I like them. The first as mentioned earlier, is a bit dark around the front bumper, but other than that, all is good for me, especially the way the reflections have been captured, giving the paint a cracking glossy look.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Never quite understood the reg plate thing.
> 
> Cars are parked in public & photographed by cctv etc everyday.
> Even motoring programmes & for sale ads sometimes show them


Ive had a mod remove posts where I've displayed a photo in a carpark of a DB9 having a tesco handwash (ironically).

It would appear the rules have changed.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The pics are stunning but your edit now looks terrible and has detracted from the whole shot. 

Remove all the letters. Nice and clean.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> Ive had a mod remove posts where I've displayed a photo in a carpark of a DB9 having a tesco handwash (ironically).
> 
> It would appear the rules have changed.


well the difference I see is that if the owner finds this thread by chance, whats he got to look at? a bunch of people saying "nice photo" or "nice car" ect..
if the owner finds the tesco handwash thread he's got a bunch of people saying how big an idiot he is for choosing how his car should be cleaned!

back on topic.

snoop, much prefer the second photo, although theres a tad of black out under the rear bumper it's not detracting from the photo or loosing detail like the first.
:thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

gally said:


> The pics are stunning but your edit now looks terrible and has detracted from the whole shot.
> 
> Remove all the letters. Nice and clean.


Really?

I thought about removing all the letters/numbers but such a large
blank area becomes a focal point IMO :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

As you say, the light is what it is and those hints for the composition are good, we should see more of that, the BW does give the car itself more emphasis, you could try a shade lower or higher from the other side from the front, a work in progress, thank you.

John.


----------

